# Practice



## Cyrok215 (Sep 13, 2009)

I thought I would make this thread (sorry if it's in the wrong category), because I have seen a lot of threads lately asking "how can I get faster" and most of the time it's just: practice . I just made this thread to show you guys how much of a difference practice can make in less than 2 weeks. I been keeping a record of all my averages of 5 from 9/4/09 - 9/13/09 and thought I'd show you how much progress I made with just 9 days of practice. Hopefully this will help reduce people who think things like "I've already practiced enough, I must need better algorithms or a new cube". I did not switch my cube, method, or algorithms in this time. 

Here are my averages:

9/4/09 - 41.26, 37.02, 43.70, 35.84
9/5/09 - 31.89, 36.21, 36.70, 36.13, 33.80, 33.88, 34.16, 32.39, 30.81, 34.04, 33.75, 40.73, 34.76
9/7/09 - 32.39
9/11/09 - 32.81, 32.32, 32.84, 31.31, 31.54, 28.71
9/12/09 -31.88, 33.18, 29.57, 29.80, 56.54, 29.98
9/13/09 - 30.25, 29.87, 27.41, 27.30, 32.29

Those are all my averages of 5, not all my times. and I practiced all the time between 9/4 - 9/13. Some of it just didn't get recorded.

I'm not saying good algorithms and good cubes aren't important. I'm just saying practice makes a huge difference, so try practicing before making a thread about "How can I get faster???".

If this thread isn't useful just delete it. I take my averages of 5 anyway, I just thought I'd show my results after seeing so many of the types of thread mentioned above.

EDIT: A lot of people are showing how fast they improved just from practicing, so If you want you can add how much you improved.


----------



## Faz (Sep 13, 2009)

So true.

About 2 weeks before NZ comp, I averaged about 1:45 on the 5x5. I practised it.... ALOT.

Then BAM!

7th in the world for average (1:25), and 5th in the world for single (1:16)


----------



## Daniel Wu (Sep 14, 2009)

Same type of thing for me. I averaged around 10 for pyraminx and I started really practicing about a week ago and now I have a sub 3 lucky single, a sub 4 NL single, a sub 6 ave of 5, and a sub 8 ave of 12.


----------



## piemaster (Sep 14, 2009)

I practiced for a week and now I avg. 30~35 seconds with the roux method! Finally, I hit my fridrich times. It only took one month!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Sep 14, 2009)

piemaster said:


> I practiced for a week and now I avg. 30~35 seconds with the roux method! Finally, I hit my fridrich times. It only took one month!



I know, right? It took me 2 months to get sub-25 with Roux, at the time I was above 1 minute for Fridrich.


----------



## DeathCuberK (Dec 17, 2010)

I dropped my 4x4 average by 20 seconds in one day by practicing a ton.


----------



## celli (Dec 30, 2010)

November 20 my average of 50 was 43.xx, yesterday it was 28.78!!!
So yes, practice does help a lot (Ao50 every day) !!!
My PB Ao5 has improved from 34.00 to 24.78 in one month. 
I must admit: I have learned 2-look-oll in that time and I have learned F2L in October, so it wasn't only practice, but still, it helped me a lot!!!


----------



## LearningCode (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm learning CLL at the moment (Preparing myself to go into 4x4x4 cubing)

I memorized 12 / 40 algorithms in one day..
But it took 4hours of practise.

My recall still isn't fast but my recall is 100% ^^
Practice *really* helps.

Alot of practise, anyone?


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 30, 2010)

for 3x3, a couple of months it took me almost 1:15 min to solve it, and with a lot of practicing it now takes me about 23 sec.


----------



## Dene (Dec 30, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> So true.
> 
> About 2 weeks before NZ comp, I averaged about 1:45 on the 5x5. I practised it.... ALOT.
> 
> ...


 
Yea but you were already fast at 3x3 so you were really slow for 5x5 therefore you _should_ have improved with a little bit of practise.

(Mainly I'm just trying to defend my lack of progress in the past 3 years )


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 30, 2010)

Cyrok215 you're such a noob. Stop making these threads.


----------

